# Just want chocolate



## Maca44 (Jan 12, 2022)

Diet all been great over last year weight still dropping food amazing but just want the odd small square of dark chocolate with my coffee every now and then. Can anyone recommend a good brand I tried 100% coca and it was way too bitter so any suggestions preferably organic.


----------



## janw (Jan 12, 2022)

Any dark chocolate 70% or over. I tried Galaxy Infusions a couple of weeks back and that was pretty good. Just remember no more than 2 squares and count it as part of your daily intake.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jan 12, 2022)

ALDI Moser Roth is pretty good or Lindt (more expensive) but the 70% is good. Lots of flavours, Salted caramel, chilli, orange and almond, mint.


----------



## helli (Jan 12, 2022)

We did a dark chocolate tasty a few years back. Apart from learning it goes well with red wine, we learnt we prefer Lidl and Aldi dark chocolate over Green and Black and Lindt. I prefer the 85% and my partner prefers the 70%. 
We did not try the flavoured chocolate as we weren't sure it would go with the wine. 

But can definitely recommend a glass of Portuguese red from Douro with some Lidl dark chocolate.


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 12, 2022)

Did a dark chocolate taste test with the folks a couple of weeks ago. 

Had Green and Blacks 70 and 80%, Lindt 80%, Tesco and sainsburys 80 and 90% and Divine 70 and 80%

Green and blacks both tasted burnt with a huge acidic note, Lindt was tasteless pretty much, Tesco was overwhelmingly bitter, sainsburys (Ugandan) was smooth, not too bitter but not as creamy as the divine ones. 

Also tasted some Willies Cacao bars but can’t recall which (one had tasting notes of fruit and berries which we all liked, and the other tasting note said coffee which I could get but neither of the oldies could) both of which were more complex than anything else but wouldn’t cut it as “everyday” chocolate. 

All round fav was the Divine 80% followed by the sainsburys Uganda 90% and then Divine 70%. 

Green and Blacks and Tesco were all on the “not worth the calories” pile.


----------



## Robin (Jan 12, 2022)

I’ll put in a good word for Co-op Irresistible 85%. It’s creamier than Lindt (and cheaper) and I happen to have a co-op nearby. I had the Aldi Moser Roth recently, and I liked that, but it was a completely different flavour from the Co-op. I think you get used to one brand.


----------



## EmmaL76 (Jan 12, 2022)

I don’t get on with dark chocolate at all. I buy the 30% less sugar Cadbury’s, only have one or two squares though. Also topic have brought out a bar of chocolate with is full of nuts and I also have a bag of the mini daim bars and I can tolerate a couple of those at a time.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 12, 2022)

I'm not a choci fan but have heard people mention that Lidl do a good dark chocolate, so if a store nr you might be worth a try.


----------



## Maca44 (Jan 12, 2022)

I might just have to try them all


----------



## Gwynn (Jan 13, 2022)

My recent experiments resulted in a 50:50 mix (melted and the set in moulds) of Lindt 90% dark chocolate and Cadburys Dairy Milk (way too sweet) chocolate. The result was just right. Not too sweet. Not too bitter. Nice overall taste. A bit expensive overall but I am having some fun with chocolate right now....as long as I don't start eating tons of it!!!!


----------



## EmmaL76 (Jan 13, 2022)

T


Gwynn said:


> My recent experiments resulted in a 50:50 mix (melted and the set in moulds) of Lindt 90% dark chocolate and Cadburys Dairy Milk (way too sweet) chocolate. The result was just right. Not too sweet. Not too bitter. Nice overall taste. A bit expensive overall but I am having some fun with chocolate right now....as long as I don't start eating tons of it!!!!


That is absolute genius!


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jan 14, 2022)

I gave up as not a chocolate fan . Would say m and s 100% stay away from it was enough to put us off for life.


----------



## Gwynn (Jan 15, 2022)

Today I will try to make much larger Easter egg.


----------



## annieac (Jan 15, 2022)

Chocologic with no added sugar available from Tesco - in milk and plain chocolate.  2 squares a day only, of course.


----------



## Maca44 (Jan 16, 2022)

Gave up in the end because I tried the Lidi 80% and loved it, ate too much, so best I keep it out of the house methinks. 

Was so nice though.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 16, 2022)

Maca44 said:


> Gave up in the end because I tried the Lidi 80% and loved it, ate too much, so best I keep it out of the house methinks.
> 
> Was so nice though.


Melt some in a pan or mw and add some peanuts that way you have a very Moorish low carb snack.


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 17, 2022)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Melt some in a pan or mw and add some peanuts that way you have a very Moorish low carb snack.


Wouldn’t pistachios be more Moorish?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 17, 2022)

ColinUK said:


> Wouldn’t pistachios be more Moorish?


No idea as haven't tried them.  That's your task for the day


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jan 17, 2022)

ColinUK said:


> Wouldn’t pistachios be more Moorish?


Nuts are so  moorish snd too mega high in fats n cals for me. Unless you know how to tweak it all. It’s no use the weight loss goes on . Even when I try to follow keto text book I gain .  Metabolism is different for individuals . I’d do love something to work. Chocolate I m no lover off but I’d eat a packet of pistachios or tub . Then  guess  tmi lol


----------



## Gwynn (Jan 17, 2022)

Hmmm chocolate. Just been 'researching' white chocolate...

Best, least sweet came from Aldi Moser Roth Madagascan Vanila white chocolate


----------



## MiaAlexa (Jan 17, 2022)

I'm sorry has anyone tried free'ist ? uhm is it bad for type 2's ?  It's delicious by the way.


----------



## Perfect10 (Jan 18, 2022)

Chocologic is the closest to the milk chocolate that I miss but I hardly ever find it which is probably a good thing. 
I’ve just bought some Hotel Chocolat chocolate in their sale as find some of this really good, I especially like the dark orange slab and it is so rich that a little bit is all I want so although not cheap a bar can last me ages!


----------



## Leadinglights (Jan 18, 2022)

MiaAlexa said:


> I'm sorry has anyone tried free'ist ? uhm is it bad for type 2's ?  It's delicious by the way.


No less carbs than normal chocolate so you still shouldn't pig out on it.


----------



## Gwynn (Jan 19, 2022)

No, wait. Got some M&S white chocolate... Mmmm best of them all. Slightly slightly sweeter but oh such a good taste.


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 19, 2022)

@Gwynn I don’t think I’ve had white chocolate since the Milky Bar Kid was riding onto the screen at the Saturday morning cinema!


----------



## Gwynn (Jan 19, 2022)

Yes, I only got some to think about using it for piped decoration against the dark chocolate. Never done any before. Still haven't.

I had to do some wider research because the first lot I picked up, which was Cadburys white giant buttons, was not to my liking at all. I knew there had to be a better solution somewhere...


----------



## SweetAnn (Jan 25, 2022)

Maca44 said:


> Diet all been great over last year weight still dropping food amazing but just want the odd small square of dark chocolate with my coffee every now and then. Can anyone recommend a good brand I tried 100% coca and it was way too bitter so any suggestions preferably organic.


Don't like dark chocolate. I had a cream egg and it didn't affect my glucose levels at all. As an odd treat I think it's ok. Check how bloods are after. But it's a choice as lots count every single carb and seem very strict. I count carbs but not OTT.


----------



## Mrs Mimoo (Jan 29, 2022)

Hotel chocolat do a 100% chocolate which has NO sugar apart from natural cocoa in it.  It's weapons grade chocolate so you need to love the dark side. Also, Montezuma chocolate.


----------

